# Indoor outdoor sight differance



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

ttt.....this forum is sick......in a good way


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

It all has to do with the lighting in that venue. Even coming back to the same place a different day will yeild different results. In our club we have 2 windows...And shooting during daylight hours with the lights on and then shooting at night with the lights on will yield different results.


----------

